# Thinking about subscribing to Roffs or ?????



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

I am headed out to the rigs this weekend and possibly east towards the spur. I am debating spending the money to try one of the satelite imagining services but not sure as I have never tried one before...
Does anyone prefer one over the other, if so why?
Do you know if either have a trial or both?
It would be nice to be able to print both this weekend and compare to see which one I want to invest my money in.
Also I am getting the satelite radio/weather overlay on my raymarine c90W will that give me any of the same info?

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

I have a subscription to Hilton's. They now have the Alabama area zone so that you do not have to purchase two different zones to cover the areas that we fish out of Orange Beach. They provide altimetry, sea surface temp., currents, chlorophyll, bottom topo, along with useful aids in planning a trip offshore. I don't think you will regret a subscription to their site.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We are headed out Friday afternoon and coming back Sunday. I have Hiltons and it's great, but I am going to get a Roffs too. It will help me plan the trip and save fuel by not searching around for rips.


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

I have never tried the Roffs reports before. How does it differ from Hilton's? Does it show rips in a different way than temperature breaks, water color changes and current collisions?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Roffs breaks down sat images and tells you where you have your best shots a pelagics. It essentially points out the "interesting water"


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Try RipCharts. We have used them for our tournament fishing and have been very pleased. Give them a call, they might give you a short term trial membership.

As for the satellite info on your Raymarine display, you won't get the water information, but the weather, radar, and lightening overlay is invaluable on those days when you really need it! The one time that it allows you to make the smart decision, it will be worth every penny you spend for it!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Head why purchase both? 
Have you looked at rip charts as well?
Does anyone that has a membership with both have the ability to send me a PM with an example of both or all three? 
I don't want to spend the time purchasing both if I think I can work with one..
Wide spread how good is the bottom Toppo and is it easy to find once your out there or are you looking for hours to find the bottom that matchs your chart?

I am investing lots of time and money in gas so an additional couple hundred on charts won't hurt but I want to make sure it's the right move...


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I use Hilton's to get an idea of where I need to go, Roffs just enforces it. It can be confusing looking at Hilton's when, like right now, everything looks good. Roffs will pin point certain areas that are better than others, and points out thing you can't see from Hilton's.

With as much gas as I am going to burn and the additional hassle of living in Atlanta and only able come down every now and then I need all the help I can get.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks head I am headed south this weekend so I may try them both


----------

